# EMTLife Community Check In



## MMiz (Nov 16, 2006)

Heyyy Heeyyy Heyyyy,

There are so many folks up to so many things right now, it's hard to keep everything in order.  I thought I'd organize a post where members could reply what they're up to, what kind of hours they're working, and anything else they'd want to share.

Me:
Livin' the dream teaching in North Carolina.  Hobbies include visiting the local Wal-Mart.  

Now it's your turn!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 16, 2006)

Earning Money Sleeping in SC, currently at work, working 24/48, plus playing fireman/medical officer at the local vfd. Hobbies include cooking for my new wife, and my cats,  as well as fishing, camping, and other outdoor stuff.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 16, 2006)

*Me? *

Day gig = unix sysadmin for a computer company here in the Silicon Valley. Otherwise, not doing a whole lot. Our EMS agency is kind of quiet during the early winter months because there aren't a whole lot of our kind of events going on and AMR usually gets the 'big events.' 
So I'm going to Reno, NV next week to take that BTLS/ITLS class, and the girlfriend and I are spending Thanksgiving up there. 

I spend other free time killing time on the internet, or going to gun shows, cooking, camping, cleaning, going out to eat... shopping..

Typical household stuff. ;-)


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

working 12 hour shifts still cant beleive they pay me for this.


----------



## 94accord (Nov 16, 2006)

Well don't get me started on schedules.... too late! Well I never know my shift until about 6pm - 8:30pm the night before. As if that was not bad enough,  I have been fighting for my over time, and hardly get it. This week went a little like this.

Monday: 5 am to 2pm    9 hours
Teusday: 5 am to 7 pm  14 hours
Wednesday: 9am to 5pm 8 hours
Today: 5am to 5pm        12 hours
Tomorrow: 5 am to  dunno yet 

total hours so far 43. 

Not bad so far, but my boss has a habbit of calling people in when they have a bit of overtime, have em do 1 early run, like 5 am for example, then send them home after 1.5 hours.... pisses me the hell off. He is a little too cheap to pay the damn overtime that he forced me to work my *** off for.


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm................

Well I have been on a busier than usual spurt. 

Teaching or coordinating classes (EMS related) 5 days per week. I have had several weekend classes lately.

Tuesdays and Thursdays I teach my self-defense classes in the evenings. 

Every other little minute I get I am spreading the word of DT4EMS trying to get it out there. 

In spare time I really enjoy spending time with my family. Now that I am older, it has been a lot more fun this time around with a little one at home. Hunter is two, he is the youngest of 5. My oldest just turned 19.


----------



## premedtim (Nov 16, 2006)

The usual for a college student, going to school and looking forward to finishing up the semester. Looking forward even more to starting the EMT class next semester. In the meantime, just reading the Brady Prehospital Emergency Care book my friend let me borrow.

I wish I had time or money for hobbies, heh, never did get my student loan check and it's 3 months later so I'm still running on fumes...somehow I find time/money to go bowling once in awhile, see a movie here and there, and vacation down to Sac sometimes.

I can't wait until I'm a part-time EMT and working again, I need some sort of income!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2006)

Just finished one school, hopefully starting another.... awaiting on the  committee for research. Still pounding in the field, have laid low in the ER a couple of weeks, and really could care less about returning to it.. so much drama and B.S. (all new bed side computers, and paperless systems). I think I have finally reached my burn-out ratio in E.R. ... first time ever, I could care less about working in ER after 29 years.. ER patients are so different nowadays. If I am going to see clinic patients and a couple true legitimate ones, I might as well  get paid for that type of whiners. . and be able to go home at a reasonable time... 


Believe or not... taking a few days off.. yeah, to study for multiple boards, but as well take a few days not to read ANY medical books!.....
R/r 911


----------



## FireStrut (Nov 16, 2006)

*As of right now, I have done a total of two ride alongs and one clinical in the ER(which I did not like). I have one more ride along to do and I really love them too, I hate to see them coming to an end. Some folks are trying to get me to go on to RN school but that is not me. I like having my boots on the ground, for we(first responders, EMT and Paramedic) are the fist ones to give medical treatment and it is such a rush. My plans are to work as an EMT-B for awhile and learn my job, then go on and make a paramedic. We will be taking our skills test the week after Thaksgiving and taking the Registry on Dec. 7. The skills does not bother me it is that registry that is making me go gray. My EVOC driving test is this coming Saturday and I hope that I can pass it.*


----------



## m33kr0b (Nov 17, 2006)

Just finished midterms for EMT-B class. I will be done with my clinical hours next Wednesday.  I have 96 extra clinical hours scheduled.  I have already decided to continue onto the intermediate/paramedic course next fall. I so very much love this job already.





Josh 
Dorkius Maximus


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I was working at a transport company Still kinda am
I work 24/48 the transport after a 24hr gig wants me to come in and work 12 hours...I can tell them what to do with themselves...

From KCEMS I go to the department and Play Firefighter....On Tues and thurs I have school...*le sigh* I stay busy BUT I manage to deal with the Horses practice barrels and jumps, visit with friends...and all in all maintain my sanity


----------



## yowzer (Nov 17, 2006)

Just got off a 24 hour shift, working a modifed Detroit schedule - Day on, off, on, off, on, 4 off, rinse, repeat, and looking forward to management lettng our new contract  go to a vote so we can start working 2 fixed days a week.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 17, 2006)

Well here it goes, I work for Allan Hancock College, EMS program in Santa Maria Ca. I am a skills instructor for the EMT basic and advanced academy. that goes twice a week. I am also their Logistics officer, so I keep track and maintain all of the BLS equipment and all of the ALS equipment. (we also teach ACLS,PALS PTHLS)  including 4 Ambulances, 3 trainer set up as ALS and one "live" BLS unit for the college and internship events. ( I work these events also) That keeps me busy at least 3-4 days a week.  The newest toy that the program is working on is a ambulance simulator. It is a ambulance (type 1) that is in the process of having it all wired up, cameras, audio ,hydraulics, the whole nine yards to have the students learn what is like to drive and work in a "live" ambulance doing scenarios. I love my job,  I keep learning along with the students.  The EMT program is run to a academy style format.  It is lots of fun and I learn lot along with the students, who says you can't teach a ole gal new tricks!   But enough of that, everyone have a great thanksging day! Eat , drink and be merry, love alot and laugh out loud!!  ^_^


----------



## ndilley (Nov 17, 2006)

well hello all i have been on quite a hiatus, seems like forever since i posted here however let it be known i've been lurking around. I am currently in paramedic school finishin' up my first semester.  Been doing my ER clinicals this semester w/ visits to the labor hall and the lab. 
I'm still workin' for a rural EMS in eastern kentucky, and i am graduating from Eastern Kentucky University in July w/ a B.S. in police studies, and my A.S. in paramedicine.  
Hopefully i'll start chiming in w/ my two cents more often.


----------



## emtbuff (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been busy with the usually college stuff also. Classes in the morning from 830-1200 with an hour drive on both sides, Monday thru Thursday. Friday is a clinical day at a larger hospital from 630-230ish with an hour drive on both sides of that. 

I have been evaluating/instructing a local EMT B class which is Monday and Thursday nights. Off and on. So its not too bad. Though I don't think I'll be working or going to too many of the Thursday nights as the nights just not long enough. Class is 3 hours 1900-2200.

I have been running basically PRN for our small volley squad still which is about 1 weekend 6a Saturday till 6a Monday.  I'm also keeping up on my Rescue tech certificate off and on as I find classes for that along with taking EMS classes.

So besides going to school, clinicals, some teaching, some Ambo calls, theres not much time to do much of anything else. But sleep and Lots of it.

Hobbies and so forth are unheard of at this point do some singing at church when needed and got a new book for christmas for my alto sax so maybe I'll get that out and practice. But not tonight... Time to eat and sleep.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 17, 2006)

Ummm, yeah, so I'm busy. Classes, AMR, TCERT, and RA duties have me running around like a decapitated chicken.

Doing a lot of training, orientation, etc. for AMR, but once that's all done, I should have a fairly simplified work routine.

My class/lab schedule is something like:

Monday: 0900-0950, 1100-1150, 1315-1555
Tuesday: 1120-1235, 1315-1555
Wednesday: 0900-0950, 1100-1150, 1315-1555
Thursday: 1120-1235, 1900-1930
Friday: 0900-0950, 1100-1150, 1300-1330

So yeah, just trying to keep my head above water, basically. Also starting a pretty rigorous gym routine to get my butt in shape before I die in the field...and before rugby season starts.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 18, 2006)

Not much going on here.  Just enjoying my job at the FD, and spending time with my family.  It's been almost a year since I finished my paralegal degree, and now I am getting the desire to go back again.  I am wanting to go to medic school, but the husband is also wanting to go to school, so it looks like it is going to have to wait until he is done.  

I am planning on going to a community college and getting an associates degree in paramedicine instead of just doing the certification class.  I already have all the prereqs except A&P, so it would be pretty stupid for me to not go that route.

In the meantime, reading when I get the chance (which isn't often with a 3 year old to chase after), learning as much as I can from the medics I work with, and enjoying life as much as possible.


----------



## stephanie71385 (Nov 18, 2006)

Im going on my ride along tomorrow. Im excited. I am going to my clinical on friday. I have one month od school left.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2006)

Working 6 day weeks, 12-14 hours a day...
Taking an ILS course...
Teaching FA/CPR...
And running EMS training for my dept....

I'm sure I'm forgetting about six things, but I'm too tired to remember right now.


----------



## joemt (Nov 19, 2006)

Now that I'm not working... I'm doing FT PLUS with the Vollie FD, although that is coming to a slow down.... Getting geared up to go back to school.. but all of the Loan / Grant stories are making me leery.....

Think I'm going to let my license expire... oh, and just finished getting our FD accredited to be a Training Entity.


----------



## premedtim (Nov 20, 2006)

joemt said:


> Now that I'm not working... I'm doing FT PLUS with the Vollie FD, although that is coming to a slow down.... Getting geared up to go back to school.. but all of the Loan / Grant stories are making me leery.....
> 
> Think I'm going to let my license expire... oh, and just finished getting our FD accredited to be a Training Entity.



Please be especially careful of the loans! I applied (and was accepted) for a student loan 3 months ago and I have still not seen a dime of that money.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey guys.....

I finally got a full time gig at the local ambulance service. I work 24/48 rotation.I have still been responding as a volunteer ff/ emt for our county dept. Other than that 3 kids and a husband that also runs with the volly dpet keep me pretty busy. Still podering about going to Paramedic school!?!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 21, 2006)

Work, School, Clinicals...work, school, clnicials....study...study....clinicals...study...school....school...work...work...work...school...spend time with my son....work...clinicals...study....clinicals....work....has my son grown a few inches since I saw him last....work.....study...clinicals.....


Anybody notice whats missing from that????


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 22, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> Work, School, Clinicals...work, school, clnicials....study...study....clinicals...study...school....school...work...work...work...school...spend time with my son....work...clinicals...study....clinicals....work....has my son grown a few inches since I saw him last....work.....study...clinicals.....
> 
> 
> Anybody notice whats missing from that????



Eating & sleeping?


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2006)

Full Time - Security Officer/EMT, Dispatcher at Fortune 100 Company
Part Time - EMT - "Large Priviate Nationwide Ambulance Company" - Occasinal special events.
Part Time, Just Started - Hospital Security Officer, 2 days every other week.
Volunteer - GFAC EMS... BLS provider in lovely West Chester PA, where the nightlife is fun, and the school students are often drunk.
Otherwise - I have no life. Oh, and I'm looking for a new full-time job, but not totally.


----------

